# syslog-ng concatanates several messages

## gonenz

Hello,

Sometimes syslog-ng combines 2 messages into one line, the second one always preceeded with <PRI>, for example:

Jan 26 13:13:39 am335x-evm _LTR_[2012]: 52E50A0392CD154C494E4B5F504552494 <141>Jan 26 13:13:39 _LTR_[2012]: 52E50A0392CD154

First message ends with '2494', using 'vi' it seems that second message starts with '^@' and then the PRI part <141> and then the second message concatanated.

Thanks,

Gonen

----------

## Atom2

You could try and add/change the following setting in syslog-ng's configuration file /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf:

```
options {

        threaded(no);

};
```

I assume that the setting in your configuration file is currently set to "yes", in which case you just need to change it; if it's not there but the "options" section as such exists, just add it to the section. In case that does not help, then I don't know what's the possible cause of the behaviour you are seeing.

Atom2

----------

